# V12 Model Engine    Methanol Glow



## werner7 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello
I want to show my V12 Engine..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbpwS7yD7-Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbpwS7yD7-Q[/ame]

Werner7


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Jan 18, 2012)

Werner7-

Very cool. Do you have any pictures from when you built it?

Bob


----------



## vcutajar (Jan 18, 2012)

Very nice. Did you do it from a set of plans?

Vince


----------



## metalmad (Jan 18, 2012)

What a beauty
nice runner too
Top job Werner7
Pete


----------



## lazylathe (Jan 18, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Werner7!!!

That is a beautiful engine!!!
If you have any pictures of the build and manufacture process please post them.
They would be very nice to see!

Andrew


----------



## Paulsv (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow! 

Sounds like a strong running brute. I think about laying out and machining the camshafts for that engine, and my brain starts to hurt.

A thing of beauty is a joy forever. Thanks so much for posting, and would love to see more pictures!


----------



## agmachado (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I posted some informations... http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=11858.0

and also some models, including a crankcase, cylinders, etc... 



			
				Alexandre Machado  said:
			
		

>



Here... my virtual assembly... eheheh

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=13528.msg141668#msg141668

Here, my simulation using the Solidworks!





Cheers,

Alexandre


----------



## gmac (Jan 22, 2012)

The designer's homepage is here;

www.engineman.de

Easy to deal with, however it took 5 weeks for my plans to arrive (Europe to Canada) despite being sent airmail. Thru no fault of his own; however, just the mail service. 

There are a number of Youtube postings of his work posted including one that covers the manufacturing of the engine. Best to search by "v12 RC engine".

Cheers
Garry


----------



## Swede (Jan 22, 2012)

Beautiful work, Werner - absolutely LOVE the sound. It's interesting to me how sound scales in miniature IC engines. Radials sound like radials, a V-12 just like a real V-12, etc.

I hope we can see more of your fine work.


----------

